# 7th Heaven--miscarriage/infant loss song...



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

Today on 7th Heaven, Lucy (Beverley Mitchell) sang a song from Mitchell's debut album. On the show, Lucy lost her twins during pregnancy and she was babysitting a friend's baby and sang this gorgeous song about holding angels... It was such a beautiful song. Because the album hasn't been released yet, the lyrics aren't posted online, but I did find a soundclip of the song. It's called Angel...

http://thebeverleymitchell.com/jukebox.php


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

This is the one time where I wish I had speakers. I'm sure it's beautiful! Maybe I can listen at work on Wednesday.


----------



## Heavenly (Nov 21, 2001)

I listened to it and wrote down the lyrics, here they are.

Angel

Have you ever met an angel whose smile is like the sun,
Whose laugh is like a melody that reaches everyone?
Have you ever hugged an angel, swept up in their embrace,
And swear there's nothing in this world that makes you feel that safe?

Have you ever really loved an angel?
Once you have you'll never be the same again.
Have you ever had to let go of an angel?
Say goodbye, let him fly,
My angel, my best friend.

Have you felt the strength of an angel when you needed it the most?
Lifted by those gentle wings, you know you're not alone.
Every now and then I feel the peace inside
Wherever life might take me, I'm guided by that light.

Have you ever really loved an angel?
Once you have you'll never be the same again.
Have you ever had to let go of an angel?
Say goodbye, let him fly,
My angel, my best friend.

Cuz I have really loved an angel,
And I will never be the same again.
Cuz I have had to let go of my angel,
Say goodbye, let him fly,
My angel, my best friend.

I don't post on this board often because I don't feel my story even holds a candle to the pain some of you have suffered (I had a miscarriage between #1 and #2) but this song really got to me. I hope it touches someone else the way it did me.


----------



## luv2dnce (Oct 25, 2006)

Hey everyone! That was a great song by Beverly Mitchell. There is another song about miscarriage that I found recently, it is called Glory Baby, and it is by Watermark. It's a great song, sad, but really captures the emotion associated with miscarriage. Hope you all like it!


----------

